
YouTube star who humiliated homeless man given prison term - open-source-ux
https://www.theguardian.com/world/2019/jun/03/youtube-star-who-tricked-homeless-man-gets-prison-sentence-oreos-toothpaste
======
crazypyro
There's a fairly close to zero chance he serves any prison time. As the
article notes, sentences under 2 years are typically suspended in Spain.

Interestingly, this leniency is how many of the big footballers got away with
tax evasion convictions.

------
arkades
Do we have no way of handling people being complete ass-hats without involving
the legal system? I agree that this guy's behavior is repugnant, but criminal?
This feels less like a judicial ruling than a Penal Downvote.

~~~
mikestew
_Do we have no way of handling people being complete ass-hats without
involving the legal system?_

We do, actually. But generally speaking, we found the legal system preferable
to a well-deserved ass beating. Seriously, though, what would you suggest that
does not involve "authorities" and some form of deterrent?

------
justinclift
> In Spain, custodial sentences of less than two years are suspended for
> first-time offenders.

No actual prison time. Being banned from social media for 5 years will
probably have more impact in this case.

------
NetOpWibby
Good

